# 1st Layout



## johnvosh (Feb 2, 2020)

Well, step 1 is done. I've got my modules built! Now I have to screw them all together to add some rigidity, then brace the legs, then add the 1.5 inch rigid foam on top! Everything is made from 1x3 Spruce and 1/4" Luan Mahogany plywood


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great start. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnvosh (Feb 2, 2020)

Got most of the foam cut for the layout, have one more piece to cut, then I have to get it all glued down


----------



## johnvosh (Feb 2, 2020)

Bought this cool thing at Trains and Such in Calgary over the weekend. It would be cool if I was able to incorporate it into my layout somehow!


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

johnvosh said:


> Bought this cool thing at Trains and Such in Calgary over the weekend. It would be cool if I was able to incorporate it into my layout somehow!


:worshippy:

WOW!!!! I know you will integrate it!!!!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Great start! Do you have a track plan yet? (Maybe it’s in another thread I just haven’t associated with you yet.)


----------

